# jdbc-dataSource in Klassen nutzen



## jpm (16. Sep 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich entwickel gerade eine Webapplikation in Netbeans mit Glasfish und MSSQL. Den jTDS Treiber habe ich erfolgreich in den Glasfish über die Resourcen eingebunden, eine JSP mit der JSTL-SQL-lib funktioniert:


```
<sql:query var="rs" dataSource="jdbc/report">
select username, last_logon from acl_user
</sql:query>
```

Nun verstehe ich noch nicht so recht wie ich dieses Objekt dataSource "jdbc/report" auch in meinen Klassen ansprechen kann. Diese Klassen werden über Beans vom JSP angesprochen, das funktioniert auch soweit wunderbar, aber mir ist die Verbindung/der Aufruf nicht so ganz klar.

Über einen Tipp wäre ich dankbar


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (22. Sep 2011)

Bau dir eine Klasse, die im InitialContext nach dem JNDI-Namen "jdbc/report" sucht und speichere dir die Datasource in einem Cache. Dann kannst den SQL-Code auch aus der JSP rausnehmen. Denn es gibt ja die heilige 3-Faltigkeit in der Programmierung (die Trennung von Darstellung, Verarbeitung und Datenhaltung)


----------



## jpm (29. Sep 2011)

Ah, JNDI. Das ist natürlich logisch. Danke


----------

